# Laptop Bags



## EnginerdLisa (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, I noticed on the kindle accesories board that every one enjoys dressing up thier kindle which made me think you all might have some good laptop bag suggestions.  I got a new laptop for work and I hate the generic bag that came with it.  I can't find a case for it at any of the stores in town because it is widescreen and won't fit.  It is 11 x 15-1/2.  I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good site I should check out for laptop cases.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out WaterField. I got a couple different cases for my Kindle. They're great!

http://www.sfbags.com/index.htm


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay I made a link!! Spent some time with pidgeon92's tutorial and it worked. Thanks pidgeon92.

I've always liked the looks of this snazzy laptop carrier. This company makes all sorts of covers/bags and it's too bad they don't make any Kindle accessories. Maybe if we all emailed them a request they might?

Sheryl


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

EnginerdLisa said:


> Ok, I noticed on the kindle accessories board that every one enjoys dressing up thier kindle which made me think you all might have some good laptop bag suggestions. I got a new laptop for work and I hate the generic bag that came with it. I can't find a case for it at any of the stores in town because it is widescreen and won't fit. It is 11 x 15-1/2. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good site I should check out for laptop cases.
> 
> Thanks
> Lisa


Hi Lisa, go to the Accessory Forum, there are several there with pics. The red leather Levenger is gorgeous, received it last week and it is on sale for $98. Let us now which one you get!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I suppose I should point out that Office Depot just started carrying these. (Built NY) Your local store should have a rack with 8 different ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Laptop Bags: Is this a new euphemism for fat thighs?


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I got my laptop bag at eBags.com. They have a feature where you can choose for regular or widescreen, or by dimensions (or something). They have a huge selection. I have a widescreen, and it wasn't easy to find anything locally that I liked.

I ended up getting a neoprene sleeve with a handle for mine, as I rarely take it with me.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll second using ebags.com.  I purchased a rolling backpack from them last Christmas when I was about to start nursing school (those gigantic textbooks are killer!).  Their customer service is top rate, and shipping was free at the time.

Good luck!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My laptop bags is from a brand from Finland called Golla. I love the look, but the bags. Although the price at most sites are pretty high. The cheapest price I have found it at was 35-ish dollars a year ago (typical price is 60-70 dollars). The bag has an cushioned area for the laptop and another area for books or folders. The site I ordered mine is thecellguru.com, which is where I find the bags the cheapest.










Here a review of the bags, which also includes photos of the inside of the bags.
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4386

The Golla website: www.golla.com

I have the red one.


----------



## EnginerdLisa (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the golla bags, I have looked at those before.  I'll have to check the dimensions see if one will work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a fifteen inch laptop. It fits perfectly in my bag and it doesn't have room to shift or anything. I think some Borders (Like the new one on near the Las Vegas strip) sells them. They are sold for two different laptop sizes, 15 inch and the 13 inch laptop. They don't have a bag that fits the 17 inch laptops yet.


----------



## EnginerdLisa (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I just checked and the largest is on about 14 inches wide, too small for my 17" widescreen. GRRR.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought you mentioned it was 11x15 inches in your first post?


----------



## EnginerdLisa (Nov 23, 2008)

It is 11" x 15.5", and the largest dimension on the golla bags is 14" so it won't fit.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I suppose I should point out that Office Depot just started carrying these. (Built NY) Your local store should have a rack with 8 different ones.


ScottBooks- Alas, not all Office Depot stores are the same. I was just in the one near me yesterday looking things over and they definitely did not have any Built NY cases there. Maybe they just didn't have their stock out yet and there is hope afterall!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

EnginerdLisa said:


> It is 11" x 15.5", and the largest dimension on the golla bags is 14" so it won't fit.


Really. Hmm. I'm going to measure my laptop.

I stand corrected. My laptop is just a little over 14 inches.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> ScottBooks- Alas, not all Office Depot stores are the same. I was just in the one near me yesterday looking things over and they definitely did not have any Built NY cases there. Maybe they just didn't have their stock out yet and there is hope afterall!


Sorry, I should have specified the mid Atlantic area.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EnginerdLisa said:


> Ok, I noticed on the kindle accesories board that every one enjoys dressing up thier kindle which made me think you all might have some good laptop bag suggestions. I got a new laptop for work and I hate the generic bag that came with it. I can't find a case for it at any of the stores in town because it is widescreen and won't fit. It is 11 x 15-1/2. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good site I should check out for laptop cases.
> 
> Thanks
> Lisa


Check out www.levenger.com, specifically the sale section and also go to ebay and search for levenger and you'll find the levenger outlet store.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

EnginerdLisa said:


> It is 11" x 15.5", and the largest dimension on the golla bags is 14" so it won't fit.


Lisa, I had the same problem trying to find a nice laptop bag that was large enough and finally gave up. I bought a black leather computer case that has wheels. It is large enough for my computer, accessories, the DTV books that I carried with me everywhere and even enough room for a change of clothes if needed! It was great for work and travel. Now that I am retired, it is a bit much but it still works great for those weekend trips to Houston to see the grandkids. I bought it at Fry's Electronics in Houston, but Office Depot carries the same ones.

All I really need now is a purse that my kindle w/ cover will fit in. Nothing fancy, just functional.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might look at some of the bags here:
http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=192&path=1%2C2%2C4%2C192

I just got their catalog.

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Try your local Target store or go their website, target.com, for a larger selection.  You wont find expensive leather bags, but they are functional, decent quality, and good looking.  I got mine there and have received many compliments.  Mine is black with pink dots on the inside, professional yet fun.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a pretty nice backpack for my laptop at ebags.com.  It has an inner sleeve (that I think is airport security compliant - velcro not a zipper), and the laptop in the sleeve slips into a compartment on the backpack.  It just fits my 17 in. widescreen laptop, and it also has some pretty big compartments for cables and things, even a technical book or two, and of course, my Kindle   The only thing is that DH makes fun of me saying that I look like an astronaut because of the giant backpack   If you want the link, send me a PM and I'll try to find it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the designs in this etsy store, lots of great patterns, very modern and fresh... and they have several styles from sleeves to totes.
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=78675


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out the thread "non-girly bags" in the Accessories topic.  There's some neat bags large enough for laptops mentioned there.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I love the designs in this etsy store, lots of great patterns, very modern and fresh... and they have several styles from sleeves to totes.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=78675


I love this bag!


----------

